# PhoneRescue



## julien4205 (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour a tous

je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous on deja utilisé le logiciel PhoneRescue pour recuperé des données Iphone supprimé

ma question :  faut il avoir la version payante pour voir les dates sur les messages, voir meme les message complet ?
car sur la version d'essai on ne voit que des points sur les conversations supprimé ainsi que sur les date d'envoie du message

merci


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2018)

julien4205 a dit:


> ma question : faut il avoir la version payante pour voir les dates sur les messages, voir meme les message complet ?
> car sur la version d'essai on ne voit que des points sur les conversations supprimé ainsi que sur les date d'envoie du message


Ben si tu veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre, ça va pas le faire. Sinon, je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce type de logiciel. Attends d'autres réponses.


----------



## julien4205 (6 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben si tu veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre, ça va pas le faire. Sinon, je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce type de logiciel. Attends d'autres réponses.



nan mais je suis pret a payer pas de souci, c'est juste que je veux etre sur que tout s'affiche quand on a payé


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2018)

Pas le top pour moi
mais le tarif est justifié


----------



## julien4205 (7 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas le top pour moi
> mais le tarif est justifié



et quand tu paye tous s'affiche ?  les dates des messages, les sms en entiers, les nom des contacts supprimés ?


----------

